# I10 bridge rubble



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Me, my brother Patrick, and fellow firefighter Cliff went to the i10 rubble today. Cliff and I dove while my brother fished. Viz was awesome with very little current. There were five boats drift fishing the area on our arrival. We anchored in the middle of the area and splashed into what looked like an aquarium. 3-5 lb snapper were swimming right up to us. Cliff and I both shot a few fish. On our safety stop, we were watching fish bite my brother's bait just 30ft away. It just goes to show you, either you can catch fish or not. Divers don't hardly affect marine life while we are in the water. During our surface interval, we started chunking menhaden and catching black snapper on spinning rods. Its almost as much fun as popping them with a spear!!! ALMOST... ;-p



We had a nice second dive and filled our limit of reds and caught 7 black snapper. Cliff did shoot two of the mangroves with a spear. We saw one 7ft bull shark on the second dive. He never came closer than 40ft. Just one pass and he was gone. Seas were 1-2 ft in the morning and layed down from there.

It was a great day on & IN the water!!



Hope u like the pics,

Sea Ya, Reese


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to go looks like you got a nice mess of fish.

:clap


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some nice looking mangos! Good report. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day. It does get to be alot of fun when you have em chummed up. I've noticed alot of black snapper this year. Glad you guys had a good day.

Skip


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shooting Resse. Glad the sharks left you alone at the rubble


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice report, thanks, and nice shootin.I always end up getting lost on the BR -- the damm thing's so big and always end up having to beat up a couple bulls, so sure glad yours left you alone. Glad y'all had a great day.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Someone mention BullShark? Man I have heard the stories....we dove a few rivers this last week and was told about the bulls.... Basically they are bad boys and get out of the water. Anyone have tips or some basic Bull Shark tactics for defense?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (7/26/2009)*Someone mention BullShark? Man I have heard the stories....we dove a few rivers this last week and was told about the bulls.... Basically they are bad boys and get out of the water. Anyone have tips or some basic Bull Shark tactics for defense?


When i see them coming in and getting curious I chase then a little and it seems to throw them off. They are the ones usually doing the chasing. If you have fish keep them in close and try to hide the fish. Keep them off with a good HARD jab with the gun or speartip. If they just get crazy on you your gonna have to give up the goods. If you have to give them your stringer its already gone way downhill so while they are busy eating work your way back to the boat. 

Resse takes a little different approach,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,44 mag to the head,,,,,,,,,,,,game over


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I think we ALL have been lost on the bridge rubble at some point! I dive with a reel and just pay it out 'til i find a good pile. The viz was so good on friday, you could see three or four different piles once we was half way down. 

Bull shark are pretty aggressive and even more so in bad viz!!! 

Brandy is right about the powerhead, its does change the behavior on the real aggressive sharks! The only one we saw stayed away and i was glad for it! 



Sea ya, Reese


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I should have gone, next time I will take the invite. When I went there last, we had 4 bulls circling around us. They never came in too close, but they sure did appear when we shot the guns off. Nice fish!!


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice fish Reese! I was not so lucky on the I-10 Me and buddy were raped by 3 7 to 8 ' bulls. I will never go back there with out my 44! As a matter of fact I will be looking to settle a score with one. They all 3 followed us to the top and circled till the boat arrived! I used the ladder and found my buddy already in the boat with full gear! guess he jumpped out of the water....wish I had clays video on that! Glad you had good weather.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Way to go that's a good day for sure, looks like some monster blacks. 



Mike we splashed minutes after you guys left that day and saw no fish and only one shark, they cleared out the entire are of life. I did catch something real big that made one long run and pulled the hook before i could even stop it, so something big was down there.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

GREAT!!!

Watched Shark Week Episode last night..#1 Shark the narrator hates.... The BUll Shark.. the guy who dives with Tiger sharks, plays fetch with Whites but then posts #1 a Bull Shark.... SOB if it aint a Huge Gator its a dang Shark!

I took the fam to the USS Alabama today for a tour, stopped off at Bass Pro.... got to lookin at those gators they have mounted..... SOB those are huge... Seems heads dont change much but the Girth gets massive.... My last dive the guy said dont go in there ( a large canal or feeder creek) "You wont be alone!" LOL THANKS FOR THE WARNING!! LOL 

Oh well, ya gotta have fun, I thought about chasin girls.... Wife had a .44, Funny ya brought all that up! LOL 

Steve


----------

